# Cleanest, smoothest, sweetest coffee



## Grump (Feb 26, 2018)

What methods and bean do people recommend for getting the cleanest, smoothest and naturally sweet tasting coffee using a Kalita/Aeropress?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I like mine clean, smooth & sweet & use the inverted Aeropress method to great effect. £ mins including "plunge". Never been tempted to try other methods.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Use the 2 brewers together... https://markwjburness.wordpress.com/2017/03/13/aeropress-able-disc-as-shower-screen-for-pourover-brews/

Bean-wise, you might be looking at Colombia?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Use the 2 brewers together... https://markwjburness.wordpress.com/2017/03/13/aeropress-able-disc-as-shower-screen-for-pourover-brews/
> 
> Bean-wise, you might be looking at Colombia?


What were you using above the kalita in the pictures - to rest the aeropress on?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> What were you using above the kalita in the pictures - to rest the aeropress on?


UBREW stand, Has Bean used to stock them. Any brew stand should work, I have also used a Hario stand when doing the same trick with a Melitta style cone (taller, so doesn't fit on my cupping bowls, under the UBREW). Others just hold/support the AP/cap over the brewer with chopsticks.

When the Clever Dripper got remodelled the tabs on the base got thicker, so the UBREW only fits the V1 Clever (not the current model) & Bonavita immersion brewer.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

With Aeropress, use it inverted and just let it sit for a while, around 10min? And then when pushing, be very gentle and try to stop right before you hear the hissing sound to avoid getting silt in the cup. This one is quite close:






But I prefer to use a coarser grind (around medium-drip) and longer brew times, as that produces less fines. If you have a Kruve you can sieve out

Also make sure you have suitable water! That'll affect the taste more than most other things.


----------

